# [Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)



## MnC45 (4. Mai 2014)

*[Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​InhaltsverzeichnisEinleitung
Daten
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Lüfter
Aufbau
Kühlleistung
Fazit
​_______________________________________________

Einleitung

Eines der größeren AiO Wasserkühlsystemen ist das H110 von Corsair. Versprochen wird hier eine sehr gute Kühlleistung bei dennoch niedriger Geräuschemission gegenüber anderen AiO-Systemen. Ob das System dem Preis und den Erwartungen gerecht wird, diese übertrifft oder kläglich scheitert und wie es mir damit gegangen ist, möchte ich hier in diesem Review beleuchten. 

 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Daten

Beim Corsair Hydro Series H110 handelt es sich um eine AiO (All in One) Wasserkühlung mit einem 280mm Radiator. Damit zählt diese Prozessor-Kühllösung zu den größeren AiO Waküs und dies muss auch bei der Gehäuseauswahl berücksichtig werden, denn nicht überall passt ein Radiator mit diesen Abmessungen rein. 

Hier die wichtigesten technischen Daten im schnellen Überblick:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gewährt Corsair 5 Jahre Garantie auf das H110. 

 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Verpackt ist das Ganze in einem schlichten schwarzen Karton mit roten Farbakzenten. Auf der Rückseite wird uns die überaus deutliche Verbesserung der Kühlung gegenüber dem Boxed-Kühler versprochen und eine dennoch geringere Lautstärke. Dies stimmt jedoch nicht euphorisch, weil man dies onehin von einer solchen Kühllösung erwartet.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Die Verpackung des H110​ 

Nun zum Inhalt der Schachtel:

Hier kommen zuallererst die in weißem Karton Verpackten Lüfter (2 Stück zu je 140mm) und eine Montageanleitung zum Vorschein. Unter der Montageanleitung kommt dann der Rest zum Vorschein. Kleinteile und Schrauben sind in einer Plastikverpackung gesondert enthalten. Der 280mm Radiator ist ebenso in weißem Karton verpackt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blick auf den Inhalt der Schachtel

Für die Montage gibt es für jeden moderneren Sockel (für INTEL und AMD) das passende Zubehör. Die CPU-Kühlerhalterungen bestehen aus dünnem Blech bzw. Kunststoff.
Schrauben für eine Sandwichbauweise sind nicht enthalten und zumindest in Österreich nicht leicht/günstig zu bekommen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleinteile für die Montage​
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Lüfter

Beiliegend wie oben schon erwähnt sind 2 schwarze 140 mm 4pin Serienlüfter von Corsair ("brushless fan"). Diese haben eine maximale Schleuderzahl von 1500 Umdrehungen pro Minute und eine Förderleistung von 94 cfm und verursachen bis zu 35 dB Lärm. Anstelle dieser Lüfter können alternativ auch andere, leisere verwendet werden. Hier ist nur aufzupassen, dass 140mm Lüfter eingesetzt werden, da der Radiator nur für diese logischerweise ausgelegt ist. Da jedoch die Pumpe auch Geräusche verursacht und die AiO-Wasserkühlung nicht durchgehend mit 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit läuft, werden diese Werte wohl sehr selten erreicht werden. Ob es hier nun sinnvoll ist leisere/stärkere Lüfter zu verwenden, oder ob diese unter/überdimensioniert sind, werde ich beim Praxisteil dieses Reviews natürlich noch eingehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Einer der beiden beiliegenden 140mm Serienlüfter​ 

 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​
Aufbau

Der Zusammenbau des H110 wird in der beigelegten Montageanleitung Schritt für Schritt mit je einem Bild und kurzem Text beschrieben. Dieser ist mehrsprachig aufgebaut und enthält unter anderem auch die Sprachen Deutsch und Englisch. 
Bei der Montage selbst ist es sehr hilfreich zuerst den 280mm Radiator am Gehäuse festzumachen. Am besten einfach zuerst mit 2 Schrauben über Kreuz fixieren. Dabei ist unbedingt zu beachten, dass die Pumpeneinheit nicht auf das Mainboard schlägt, da dies zu irreparablen Schäden führen kann. Vom Vorteil ist es hier natürlich, wenn man eine zusätzliche helfende Hand zur Verfügung hat. Sind diese Probleme erst einmal gemeistert, muss das Ganze noch am Mainboard angeschlossen werden. Die Kabellängen für Lüfteranschluss und Pumpenanschluss sind hierfür ausreichend lang. Bei den Lüftern kann man sich entscheiden diese einsaugend oder ausblasend zu installieren, eine Mischung aus den beiden ist nicht zu empfehlen. 
Für eine Sandwichbauweise müssen neben 2 weiteren Lüftern auch die Schrauben zum befestigen besorgt werden (UNC 32-6 Format).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​

Kühlleistung

Hier gibt es grundsätzlich 2 Varianten wie im Unterpunkt Aufbau schon angesprochen. Um einen Eindruck von der Kühlleistung zu bekommen habe ich die Idle-Last (normaler Windowsbetrieb ohne zusätzlichen Anwendungen) und unter Spielelast (BF3). 
Die Geräuschentwicklung wird, da kein explizites Messgerät vorhanden ist subjektiv von mir eingeschätzt. Das Ganze wird um die Geräusche besser beurteilen zu können *ohne *Gehäuselüfter und im *offenen* Zustand getestet. Außerdem wird die Grafikkarte (Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC) ausgebaut um diese als Lärmquelle auszuschließen. Die Temperaturen werden im geschlossenen Gehäusezustand und mit 1 Gehäuselüfter bei 600 RPM gemessen. 
Bei dem verbauten Prozessor handelt es sich um einen übtertakteten Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4,2 GHz. 

*Temperaturen (max Lüfter):*


Variante 1: Einsaugend1. Idle​
28,3°C
Der Prozessor bleibt hier relativ Kühl. ​2. Last49,3°C
Auch unter Spielelast erwärmt sich der Prozessor nicht über 50°C.​
Variante 2: Ausblasend
1. Idle​28,2°C
Entegegen der Erwartungen ist die Temperatur sogar geringfügig niedriger als bei Variante 1. 
​2. Last50,1°C
Bei Spielelast sieht das Ganze jedoch etwas anders aus. Jedoch ist auch hier zu sehen, dass sich an den Temperaturen gegenüber Variante 1 nicht viel ändert. Gerade einmal 0,8°C wird der Porzessor wärmer. 

​*Temperaturen (600 RPM):*


Variante 1: Einsaugend1. Idle​
30,2°C
Auch mit 600 Umdrehungen pro Minute bleibt der Prozessor im Idle-Betrieb noch annehmbar kühl​2. Last58,5°C
Bei der Spielelast macht sich jedoch die niedrige Drehzahl bemerkbar. Jedoch bleibt sie auch hier in einem akzeptablen Bereich.​
Variante 2: Ausblasend
1. Idle30,2°C
Wieder unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen im Idle-Betrieb kaum von jenem in der 1. Variante. ​2. Last​60,9°C
Unter Spielelast wird jedoch der Prozessor doch merkbar wärmer und erreicht fast 61°C. 


​_Hinweis zur Testung:
Der Prozessor wurde zwischen den einzelnen Messungen auf Raumtemperatur heruntergekühlt und nach 20min wurden im jeweiligen Zustand die Temperaturen mit dem Tool Core Temp 1.0 RC6 ausgelesen. 
_​​*Lautstärke (Gehäuse befindet sich in ca. 1,5 m Entfernung):*



Bei 600 Umdrehungen/Minute:
Hier arbeiten die Lüfter nahezu lautlos. Einzig zu hören ist ein doch hörbares Klackern der Pumpe, was für eine All-in-One Wasserkühlung nichts unübliches ist. Weiters gibt es auch ab und an (alle paar Minuten) ein doch eher störendes "Gluckern", was mit der Zeit scheinbar weniger wird.
 

Bei ~1495 (max) Umdrehungen:
Die angegebene Maximaldrehzahl der Lüfter konnte leider nicht erreicht werden, kam aber annähernd an die 1500 Umdrehungen pro Minute hin. Bei dieser Schleuderzahl übertönen die Lüfter alle anderen Geräusche im Gehäuse und sind überaus deutlich hörbar. Die Lautstärke ist hier so laut, dass sie, wenn das Gehäuse nicht weit entfernt steht, doch sehr störend wirkt. Das Klackern der Pumpe ist hier nicht mehr herauszuhören.
Da die beiden Lüfter jedoch sehr leicht auswechselbar sind, kann man hier auch auf leisere Lüfter setzen. Jedoch sollte man sich im Klaren sein, dass das Fördervolumen der Serienlüfter relativ hoch ist (94 cfm bei 1500 RPM lt. Datenblatt) und so eventuell Einbußen bei der Temperatur entstehen können.
 
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Fazit

Das Corsair Hydro Series H110 macht meiner Meinung nach vieles toll und ist sicherlich keine schlechte AiO-Wasserkühlung, doch gibt es auch einige Punkte die besser sein könnten. 

Daher hier noch einmal zum Abschluss, die für mich wichtigsten Highlights dieses Kühlers:


*Montage*: Die Montage ging sehr zügig und war gut beschrieben im Handbuch. Zu zweit wäre man allerdings ziemlich im Vorteil.
*Zubehör*: Die Schrauben für eine Montage für 4 Lüfter wären toll, wenn diese beiliegen würden.
*Temperaturen*: Wie erwartet ganz ok für einen AiO Kühler dieser Preisklasse.
*Erweiterbarkeit: *Eine Erweiterung des H110 ist nicht möglich.
*Optik:* Die Corsair Hydro Series H110 macht einen tollen optischen Eindruck und kommt besonders bei einem großen Sichtfenster gut zur Geltung.
*Geräusch*:
*Lüfter*: Die Lüfter sind etwas laut bei maximaler Geschwindigkeit. Hier kann man sich natürlich Abhilfe durch leisere Lüfter schaffen, was ich empfehle, wenn man häufiger auf maximaler Leistung die AiO betreiben möchte. Wenn man aber nicht so sehr geräuschempfindlich ist oder mit Kopfhörern arbeitet/spielt, können durchaus die beiliegenden Lüfter verwendet werden.
*Pumpe*: Ist im niedrigerem Lüfterbereich gut zu hören und wirkt am Anfang durch das Gluckern auch etwas irritierend.


Im Großem und Ganzen bin ich jedoch sehr zufrieden mit der Ai0-Wakü. Das H110 hat meiner Meinung seine Daseinsberechtigung, da wenn Twin-Tower-Luftkühlung nicht mehr ausreicht dieser AiO-Kühler Abhilfe schaffen kann. Mit einer "echten" Wakü kann das H110 natürlich auch nicht konkurrieren. Doch wer eine sehr gute Kühlleistung möchte und etwas für Optik übrig hat sich aber keine "echte" Wakü kaufen möchte, der ist mit der Corsair Hydro Series H110 sehr gut bedient. 


 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Simita (6. Mai 2014)

Klasse Test. Um das pumpen klackern brauch man sich keine Sorgen machen, Ich hab ne h60 erste Generation da ist es nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## MnC45 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)*



Simita schrieb:


> Klasse Test.



Danke für die Blumen.  

Falls es Kritiken, Wünsche oder ähnliches zum Test vom H110 noch gibt einfach schreiben. 



Simita schrieb:


> Um das pumpen klackern brauch man  sich keine Sorgen machen, Ich hab ne h60 erste Generation da ist es  nicht mehr zu hören.


Ja, Sorgen muss man sich da keine machen - aber man hört es doch gut bei niedrigeren Lüftereinstellungen und ist daher auf alle Fälle erwähnenswert. Wenn man die Pumpe etwas drosselt wird das besser.

Vielleicht auch noch interessant ist der Einbau beim Testen im Case: (Schematische Darstellung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)*



Simita schrieb:


> Klasse Test. Um das pumpen klackern brauch man sich keine Sorgen machen, Ich hab ne h60 erste Generation da ist es nicht mehr zu hören.


 
Muss hier mal einhaken: Solang die Pumpe "klackert" läuft sie auch noch. Die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt dass aus solchen "klackern" auch einen Pumpenausfall nach sich ziehen kann. Dieses Verhalten trat vor allem bei den ersten Modellen bis hin zur H100 auf und ist eigentlich erst seit Einführung der H-xxx i-Modelle besser geworden.

Besonders clever von Corsair ist aber der Beipackzettel, welcher besagt, man solle sich im Problem- oder Fehlerfall direkt zum Corsair Support und nicht an den Händler wenden. Hab letztens mal mitbekommen wie die Beratungsgespräche dann ablaufen: Kunde: "Und gibts da viele Ausfälle, wegen der Pumpen oder Undichtigkeiten?", Verkäufer: "Haben noch nie eine Reklamation gehabt.". 

@ MnC45: Schöne Review, wenn auch knapp gehalten. Um so besser gefällt mir das ausführliche Fazit und dass die Pumpengeräusche nicht außer Acht gelassen wurden. Einzig ein Test mit alternativen Lüftern fehlt mir irgendwie, da ich aber auch keinen Goldesel besitze kann ich aber verstehen warum das nicht in der Review enthalten ist.

"Ob es hier nun sinnvoll ist leisere/stärkere Lüfter zu verwenden, oder ob diese unter/überdimensioniert sind, werde ich beim Praxisteil dieses Reviews natürlich noch eingehen."

Hier fehlt dann halt noch irgendwie was in der Review, weils dann eben nur heißt: Sind laut und sollten getauscht werden.
Vielleicht lese ich den Satz oben auch nur falsch aber da hättest du noch 1-2 Sätze loswerden können.
Hoffentlich fasst du diese Kritik nicht zu negativ auf, der Rest liest sich sonst ganz gut. 

Eine Kleinigkeit noch: "Bei den Lüftern kann man sich entscheiden diese einsaugend oder ausblasend zu installieren, eine Mischung aus den beiden ist nicht zu empfehlen." Warum? (ernsthaft  , weil ich seh den Nachteil grad nicht) Test?

Aber genug, sonst Top! Gern mehr davon.


----------



## MnC45 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Muss hier mal einhaken: Solang die Pumpe  "klackert" läuft sie auch noch. Die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt dass  aus solchen "klackern" auch einen Pumpenausfall nach sich ziehen kann.  Dieses Verhalten trat vor allem bei den ersten Modellen bis hin zur H100  auf und ist eigentlich erst seit Einführung der H-xxx i-Modelle besser  geworden.


Wie schon oben erwähnt reduziert sich das Geräusch wenn man die Pumpe drosselt (Spannung senkt). Ob das auf Dauer der Pumpe schadet kann ich nicht sagen, bisher läuft sie einwandfrei.



			
				-Shorty- schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders clever von Corsair ist aber der Beipackzettel, welcher besagt, man solle sich im Problem- oder Fehlerfall direkt zum Corsair Support und nicht an den Händler wenden. Hab letztens mal mitbekommen wie die Beratungsgespräche dann ablaufen: Kunde: "Und gibts da viele Ausfälle, wegen der Pumpen oder Undichtigkeiten?", Verkäufer: "Haben noch nie eine Reklamation gehabt.".


Von Undichtigkeit hab ich schon länger nichts mehr gelesen bei Kompaktkühlungen und auch bei meinem Exemplar gibt es keine feuchten Stellen. Außerdem denke ich, dass das Risiko bei selbst Gebauten höher liegt.  (Viele Teile die SELBST zusammengebaut werden müssen (bei den "echten" Wakü's) - da können leicht Fehler passieren denke ich)



			
				-Shorty- schrieb:
			
		

> @ MnC45: Schöne Review, wenn auch knapp gehalten. Um so  besser gefällt mir das ausführliche Fazit und dass die Pumpengeräusche  nicht außer Acht gelassen wurden. Einzig ein Test mit alternativen  Lüftern fehlt mir irgendwie, da ich aber auch keinen Goldesel besitze  kann ich aber verstehen warum das nicht in der Review enthalten ist.



Beim Testen hatte ich keine leiseren 140mm Lüfter bei mir herumliegen, nur 2 sehr laute alte Serienlüfter von einem älteren Gehäuse und extra Neue wollte ich mir deswegen nicht kaufen. Daher konnte ich das leider nicht testen. 



			
				-Shorty- schrieb:
			
		

> Hier fehlt dann halt noch irgendwie was in der Review, weils dann eben nur heißt: Sind laut und sollten getauscht werden.
> Vielleicht lese ich den Satz oben auch nur falsch aber da hättest du noch 1-2 Sätze loswerden können.


 Danke für den Hinweis. So obligatorisch lässt sich das nicht sagen mit dem Tauschen der Lüfter. Das werde ich anpassen. 



			
				-Shorty- schrieb:
			
		

> Eine  Kleinigkeit noch: "Bei den Lüftern kann man sich entscheiden diese  einsaugend oder ausblasend zu installieren, eine Mischung aus den beiden  ist nicht zu empfehlen." Warum? (ernsthaft  , weil ich seh den  Nachteil grad nicht) Test?


Verursacht Luftwirbel im Gehäuse und ein schöner Luftstrom im Gehäuse wird nicht erziehlt. Inwieweit, dass die Temperaturen (im Gehäuse) beeinflusst dürfte je nach Gehäuse und Gehäuselüfterbestückung anders ausfallen. 



			
				-Shorty- schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich fasst du diese Kritik nicht zu negativ auf, der Rest liest sich sonst ganz gut.


Und Kritik ist gern gesehen! Auf guter Kritik lässt sich aufbauen und  bei zukünftigen Reviews kann ich dadurch besser Acht auf sowas geben. 



			
				-Shorty- schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genug, sonst Top! Gern mehr davon.


Danke, danke!


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)*

Kleine Anmerkung, nach meinem Kenntnissstand ist in den Kompaktwasserkühlungen ein Anteil an Schmiermittel enthalten. Dadurch könnte zu niedriges Drosseln der Pumpe auf Dauer zu Schäden führen. Beweisen kann ich das aber nicht, nur der Hinweis das nicht zu übertreiben beim Drosseln.

Gibt hier im Forum leider ein paar (wenige) Beispiele wo es leider doch Undichtigkeiten mit den AiO-Kühlungen gab, vielleicht melden die sich ja. 
Muss aber eine ganz schöne Sauerei sein. Ohne Window in der Seitenwand merkt man das bestimmt erst sehr spät. 

Zum Thema Luftstrom hab ich zusammen mit einer H100/H110 eh meine eigenen Erfahrungen und Ansichten, kurz gesagt steht die H100/H110 eigentlich immer irgendwo im Wege des Luftstroms. Macht sich aber an verschiedenen Stellen unterschiedlich stark bemerkbar, daher auch sehr subjektiv meine Erfahrung.

Vielleicht meldet sich the.hai mal, der hatte glaub ich mal eine H100 aufgemacht und erweitert. Der weiß vielleicht auch was zum Kühlmittel.


----------



## marcus_T (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)*

guter Test.
ich habe den selbst verbaut auf S2011 3930k 4,5 ghz und es passt so wie es ist.
besser als LuKü


----------



## Dub_y0 (21. Mai 2014)

*/*

/123123


----------



## Gummert (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)*

Die Frage ist doch nicht dein Ernst? ...


----------



## MnC45 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Userreview]Corsair Hydro Series H110 (All in One - Wasserkühlung)*



Dub_y0 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich durch Wasserkühlung die Raumtemperatur beeinflussen kann
> Interessiere mich auch für den H110, allerdings wäre mir der aufpreis vom LuKü nur das Geld wert, wenn ich dadurch 1-2 Grad in meinem Zimmer weniger hätte.
> 
> ...



Hi Dub_y0,

die Raumtemperatur kannst du mit einer Luftkühlung oder mit einer (AiO) Wasserkühlung (wie der H110) *nicht *beeinflussen, da die Wärme von den Kühlern abgeführt wird und bei beiden Systemen an die Umgebung (Raum) abgegeben wird. Um einen Raum zu kühlen eignet sich eine Klimaanlage


----------



## Dub_y0 (22. Mai 2014)

*/*

/123123


----------

